# Black Container Gardening = Bad Idea



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

With the record breaking heat, my blueberry and strawberries got a little crispy, yesterday. The scale on my soil thermometer only reads up to 90°, but the pointer is free to keep going. The temperature might have got as high as 120-140°.

We're projected to get a bit warmer, today. Sooo...


----------

